# 25 Jan 11:  Big $ for Air Force (Cold Lk, Bagotville, Winnipeg)



## The Bread Guy (25 Jan 2011)

This just out from DND:


> .... Minister MacKay announced a $55.6 million contract awarded to Thales Canada Inc. for the acquisition of two modern deployable, tactical control radars under the TCR modernization project. The contract provides investment in Industrial and Regional Benefits at 100 per cent of the contract value, creating approximately 40 employment opportunities.
> 
> This project will replace aging radar systems and update supporting infrastructure to ensure the Canadian Forces maintain an effective long-range air surveillance and aerospace control capability in support of operations at home and abroad. These radars will serve at 4 Wing Cold Lake and 3 Wing Bagotville. First deliveries of these TCRs is expected by February, 2013. In total, the Government of Canada is investing upwards of $80 million in this project.
> 
> ...


----------

